# Autism & UAE



## novaexpat

Looks like we have some useful information here on getting kiddos assistance. Not only for Autism but for occupation thereapy, physical thereapy, speech therapy, etc...



> I don't have details of all the facilities, although I know that many exist.
> 
> Your best bet is probably to start by looking at the charity/community listings in Time Out Dubai and Abu Dhabi. A quick gogle search gave me the following and there are many more links too.
> 
> Al Noor : Center for Children with Special Needs
> 
> Dubai Autism Center
> 
> 
> Special Needs UAE United Arab Emirates | Disability Information Dubai | Emirates
> Special Needs UAE | Disability Support Groups |
> 
> Dubai Center for Special Needs
> 
> -Elphaba



What I found interesting from those sites...

General services offered by Al Noor Training Centre for Children with Special Needs
Range of Services 

A family support clug offered by Dubai Autism Center
Dubai Autism Center

Therepy offered by Dubai Center for Special Needs
Dubai Center for Special Needs - Therapy

Hopefully someone else finds it helpful down the road.

I'll be trying to narrow down offerings in Abu Dhabi... I'll let you know what I find.

- NoVAexpat


----------



## novaexpat

Looks like the expat woman has a pretty good info on schools with services for spencial needs kiddos...

monthly_faqs_Special_Needs_Resources_and_Support_In_The_UAE_9260



> Stars for Special Abilities
> 
> Stars for Special Abilities is committed to building a strong team with a common goal of helping every student shine. In partnership with children, teachers, parents, schools, medical professionals and the community along with the firm belief that all children are capable of success, Stars for Special Abilities is committed to helping each child develop not only academically but also socially and emotionally to their fullest potential and building each child’s self-confidence and self-worth.
> 
> Home - Stars for Special Abilities
> 
> 
> - NoVAexpat
> 
> Zayed Higher Organization for Humanitarian Care & Special Needs
> 
> 12 centers for special needs and humanitarian care across Abu Dhabi, ZHO provides a range of integrated services that aim at rehabilitating disabled people for inclusion into the community. These services include training and education, vocational and therapeutic rehabilitation (assessment, early intervention, physiotherapy, functional therapy, speech therapy, and vocational training workshops), psychological care, family counseling, as well as supporting educational and sport activities.
> 
> Zayed Higher Organization for Humanitarian Care and Special Needs
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Center for Children
> 
> New England Center for Children, NECC-AD, strives to provide all children with the most effective intervention and education available. Our overriding goal is to provide state-of-the-art Applied Behavior Analysis (ABA) when teaching children with autism, thereby increasing their abilities to function and communicate successfully with as much independence as possible. Priority is given to UAE Nationals.


----------



## ummaminah

Hi, 

I was thinking of applying for a teaching position in Abu Dhabi and relocating with my husband and children. However I am hesitant because I have 7 year old who is autistic and an 11 year old with a speech delay. I am interested in finding out how the schools work there when educating children with special needs. I see they have some centers for autism, do you know if the schools have special classrooms and/or curriculums for special need from America?

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this, hope to hear from you!

Ummaminah


----------

